# Hello from AUSTRALIA! :D



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol hey there! Welcome to the Forum... Its great to get a new member. Australia? Wow thats awsome!!! Have fun here, and enjoy!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

hey I'm from Australia as well 
But I'm in WA 
I'm 17 and have a tb
did you have any horses?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yay another Aussie!!!

I'm Kayty, almost 20 and from SA, have just brought another ottb for dressage. Welcome to the forum


----------



## PoNy PrInCeSs (Mar 21, 2010)

heyy, oh thhats great 
yeah I do I have a thoroughbred mare Lilly and a little welsh x riding pony named Gizmo.


----------



## PoNy PrInCeSs (Mar 21, 2010)

hey there Kayty yeah another aussie 
thankss


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

heya. im from australia too. i live in qld  welcome


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## darkwillow (Apr 12, 2009)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in qld too. And I'm 17 and I own several horses. Have fun with the forum!!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome, and good to see another Aussie :]


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome to the forum! YAY! nice to see another Aussie around


----------

